# Driveway Gravel?



## Madduck98

I need to get some gravel but have no idea how much. I keep seeing an ad in the local paper for 10 tons of driveway gravel for $200.00 delivered. Anyone have a round about idea how much area 10 tons of gravel would cover?


----------



## agross

call the people and ask them, tell them how big of an area you have and how thick you want it , usually its measured in yards, they should be able to tell you


----------



## William H Bonney

I had some delivered a few years ago, if I remember correctly a "ton" equates to roughly a "yard".... So for 20 bucks a yard, delivered? Seems like a good deal to me. I'll tell ya what though,,, that would be one BIGASS pile of rocks...:lol:


----------



## jpollman

Yeah you really have to know the volume not the weight. Is it 21AA, slag, crushed limestone, etc. ? You would have to talk to the person selling it to find out just how much volume 10 tons of the stuff is.

I'd say that 21AA or slag would be fine but I'd stay away from crushed limestone. Others may disagree with me but I've got first hand experience with the stuff and I hate it. My dad owns a building down in Troy that has a gravel parking lot. It surrounds the building and over the years we've had a lot of material brought in and graded. It's finally in pretty good shape and just needs an occasional touch up with a dozer once every few years to keep it in good shape. 

Years ago we had a few loads of crushed limestone brought in and had a dozer spread and compact it. It made a beautiful looking parking area. But at the first rain we realized our mistake. Whenever it's wet you get a nasty milky crap that gets dragged into the building on your shoes and it gets EVERYWHERE! We had a heck of a time dealing with it for a long time. As I said this was years ago and we've since had more material (21AA) brought in and we've finally got the limestone covered up and the problem has subsided.


----------



## mdad

sounds like a good deal, as long as that is the delivered cost. 10 tons should be about 7yds, depending how wet the stone is. that sounds like a big pile but really is not that big. it should cover a driveway at 1-1/2" - 2" deep for 1200 sq. ft. (80'x15'). I recommend renting a compactor after you spread it and run it over about 2-3 times. This will keep it in place for a lot longer.


----------



## Madduck98

Thanks for the reply's guys. Add in the paper just says driveway gravel, so I will call and find out what kind of gravel. Hopefully its 21aa & not limestone. I too made the mistake & dealt with the white residue every time it rained. $200.00 delivered seems like a good deal tho.


----------



## S.NIEMI

Just be carefull of how its worded. The frost laws are on right now. They usually can't haul a full load. 10 yd. dump, but 5yds delivered.


----------



## big show

S.NIEMI said:


> Just be carefull of how its worded. The frost laws are on right now. They usually can't haul a full load. 10 yd. dump, but 5yds delivered.


They are selling by the ton not the yard.

Madduck - 21AA is a gradation not a type of stone. There is 21AA limestone, 21AA natural, 21AA crushed...you get my point. Don't buy it the day after a thunderstorm, then you are buying water.


----------



## jondahighlander

Not sure how 21AA is graded, i know the above guys know more than me. I had it in my driveway when i ordered it that's what i asked for......what I got......dunno, would never pack good. I went back and got crushed limestone, packed like concrete!!


----------



## jpollman

That's the thing. Limestone packs great but it makes a heck of a mess! It's best used as a base for asphalt. It's graded and compacted and then covered with asphalt and it works great. But when you use it like we did that one time it was a disaster. Every time it gets wet and you walk on it you track that milky sludge into the building. 

I think most of the time when we'd get 21AA it was probably crushed concrete or slag. Slag works pretty well. 

John


----------



## bucko12pt

Most dense graded aggregates weigh 2800 to 3200 # per cyd. Figuring an average of 3000# that is 1/1/2 ton per cyd. as a rule of thumb. Figure about 100 to 110 sq. ft. per cyd. at 2".

Depends what you want as a finished product and what your base material is as to what I'd put on top. Actually, 23A is a more logical 
product and cheaper for a general use driveway and a lttle cheaper. 23A is a dense graded aggregate with sand, crushed stone and 
enough clay to make it pack firmly.

21AA I believe is primarily a stone product graded from 1 1/2 " down to 
fines. I've never seen it used much for a finish on driveway and not sure 
how well it would compact. May be used in your area all the time, but not in mine.

I'd find out what the product is they are selling and then make your decision. If it's pit run driveway gravel, I'd stay away. Cheap price might mean cheap product.

Lot's of places are selling recycled asphalt, which works great on driveways. If that is what you use, make sure you get it perfectly graded
when you install it, as you sill never move it once it stiffens up in place.


----------



## flyfish

Some places will crush oversize natural stone to a 21-aa, this is the best if you can find it. It's the boulders and anything over 6" crushed to 1 1/2 down to fines. Much harder, wont disintegrate like limestone. Packs down good.
Watch out for crushed concrete, they can get the rerod out of it, but can't get the mesh. Takes it's toll on tires.


----------

